# Member Needs Good Energy!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

For those who don't know already, (Mr) Katrina....aka Jim....is having surgery today to "unfreeze" his right shoulder. He's looking forward to the end results, but sounds like he'll have a long recovery (with lots of PT) ahead of him.

Hopefully, his DW (Katrina) will give us an update tonight....

OK, OUTBACKERS!!! You know what to do.....


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Positive Outbacker energy from the PNW heading your way!
Best of luck Jim and hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mr_Katrina, Wishing you the best and the fastest recovery.

Mark


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Jim









Hang in there! I had rotator cuff surgery a year ago last October. It wasn't fun, nor was the rehab. But I'm glad I "got 'er done!" I can now throw a baseball and football, shoot baskets, etc.

Just follow your doctor's advice and your PT's advice - it gets easier every day!

You'll be in the pink again in no time!









Mike


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I wish you a speedy recovery !!!!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey Jim 
Hang in there we all thinking of you keep us posted on how it turns out
Good Luck
















willie


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Best luck to you for a speedy recovery. I had a similar frozen shoulder problem and after PT it moves better but still doesn't have all the strength. Let me know how your surgery goes.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Best of luck today, Jim!









You will be in our thoughts. And we promise to be here to keep you entertained during your recovery!
_*Good, Good, Good, Good Vibrations!!!*_

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Best of luck today, Jim!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto, but I m not singing any Beach Boys songs









John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Sending Good Energy Jim for a successful surgery & speedy recovery!!
You are in my thoughts & prayers!

Tami


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Get well soon Jim! Do you have your laptop in the hospital with you. As long you have one typing hand I expect your post count to go up during recovery.

Mike C


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I hope everything goes well!!! And I hope it isn't your drinking hand!!!!!!!!!!

Best Wishes

Gary and clan


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Jim,
Best wishes on your recovery.

'Un freeze' ?? Sound like this a second surgery. ouch.. DW had shoulder surgery Last jan. Rehad for six months. Her shoulder started to "freeze" up. Muscle tension not scar tissuse. Tried accupuncture out deperation. It helped her with pain and muscle spazms. I tried it too for other reasons. Needles did not hurt and meditation time was very relaxing.

BTW, between accupuncture and hard work in rehab she "unfroze" her shoulder in two weeks.









If you don't aready have one of these Polar Care devices you might consider buying one. DW still uses hers after strenuous day.

Good Luck,
Scott


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Jim,
Best wishes for a speedy recovery! 
Dawn


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Sending all the best to you Jim--here's to a speedy recovery!!!

Brenda


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

One 15 yard Dump Truck of positive energy looking for a place to happen!! Get well soon!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi guys.
Thanks for all the kind thoughts. They are really appreciated!
I'm sitting here with my arm in sling and typing with one hand.
It's been a long day and the drugs have still not worn off.
My arm is still paralyzed and has no feeling in it at all.
Guess we'll see how it goes tonight.
I'll try to keep in touch.
Jim


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Good to hear you made it through the surgery OK. Get well soon and take it easy!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

All the best buddy, hope all went well!!

Talk to you later.
Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Bro good to hear that you made it through the surgery








Seriuosly hope this solves the pain you have been having
Just do me a favor and don't try to over due it!!!!!

Don


----------



## Ohtrouting (May 27, 2006)

Ooooh, Ouuch! Jim, hang in there. I also say follow your Doc's advise and and do 110% PT, but start slowly and hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

Make sure you start taking the meds the doc gave you for pain BEFORE the block wears off. When I had my surgery last July I thought all was good and did'nt start the pain meds until it started to hurt. Big mistake, I was never able to catch up with the pain.

Hope all is well.

Toolman (Gary)


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Get well and get going on the PT so you can be ready for spring.

Good Luck Jim.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

toolman said:


> Make sure you start taking the meds the doc gave you for pain BEFORE the block wears off. When I had my surgery last July I thought all was good and did'nt start the pain meds until it started to hurt. Big mistake, I was never able to catch up with the pain.
> 
> Hope all is well.
> 
> Toolman (Gary)


Gary's right. Take it from a retired nurse.......take that pain medicine before it gets to where you need it. Don't try to be a tough guy, as it doesn't pay off.








Keep us posted and take care of yourself!
Darlene


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Get well Jim.. Hoping for a speedy recovery. Keep us up to date! 
Chabbie


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Eeek - By morning when you read this, I betcha it will be a LOT better. Humor the doctor, but obey the PT religiously. Do MORE than he/she prods you to do; it will shorten the time.

Two buckets of Positive Outbacker Energy from the beach on Mustang Island, with one half moon worth of VERY nice light...

Sluggo & PK


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey, Jim. I sure hope this surgery fixed what ails you and the rehab is equally successful and short in duration! God bless you.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for the update Jim & Be Well! 
Make sure you take your pain meds as prescribed. If the doc ordered every 4hrs make sure you take it every 4hrs........OK.









Tami


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Hope your day is great and pain free!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Jimbob............

Get wel soon man!!!!! I need you to go to the SLAYER show with me!!!!!!!

I can't have you "clapping with one hand", can I?

Have a good one man!!!!!!!

Timmy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jim

I am glad you are on the road to recovery. I know it will be speedy.

Thor


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Jim--

How's the shoulder treating you today? I hope you're feeling all these good vibes. Maybe the little one can help you out in the chat room.









Brenda


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is to a quick recovery and to spring getting here FAST, so you can relax while camping!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

This might be time to ask the DW for a power jack


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Sending all the good energy we can from Abilene

Scott


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Wish you luck Jim!

Linda


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

So how's the shoulder, over there? Its been a while how are you healing?

Eric


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

good luck from a new member, hope your feeling better


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> So how's the shoulder, over there? Its been a while how are you healing?
> 
> Eric


It's progressing. I still don't have the range of motion that I'd like too, but it's better than before the surgery.
I go back to the doctor Monday to get my stiches removed and then start physical therapy. So, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats great Jim
Just remember not to over due it

Don


----------

